# Phottix Odin triggers now support 1/3 stops in Manual...



## davidbellissima (Aug 23, 2012)

Very pleased to hear that a new firmware update now allows the Phottix Odin triggers to support one third stops of flash power control in Manual flash mode. Previously only full stops were ossible in Manual mode, so this is fantastic news. 

I have written an update to my review (and comparison to Pocket Wizards and Radio Poppers), and also included the test results of the measured flash output, at all possible setting in Manual mode. This was done using my 580exi and 430exii flashguns. Very interesting....

http://www.bellissimaphoto.co.uk/photographers/pocket-wizard-versus-phottix-odin-versus-radio-popper-flash-triggering.html

For anyone wanting the link to the firmware update, here it is:
http://journal.phottix.com/photo-accessory-news/odin-for-canon-one-third-stop-manual-adjustment-firmware/


----------



## NickAdams (Sep 2, 2012)

Are you serious?  Damn, I just sold mine last week !!!


----------



## Viggo (Sep 2, 2012)

NickAdams said:


> Are you serious?  Damn, I just sold mine last week !!!



That sucks, but I posted this more than a week ago, sorry you missed it.

You forgot to mention the incredible batterylife on the Odin transmitter


----------

